# Circa 1982 Surefire LP weapon laser for M16A1 rifle.



## coctailer (Sep 2, 2011)

Made by Laser Products of Fountain Valley, CA.
It is integral to the factory Colt upper. Trigger to activate laser rests along side the weapon trigger.

Thought you guys might be interested in checking it out.
I sent the pics to Surefire and they were pretty dazzled.


----------



## CKOD (Sep 3, 2011)

guessing its not a diode laser eh? Any idea what sort of laser it is?


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 4, 2011)

Amazing, does it still work? This was the pinnacle of laser technology at one time, how far we have come, and how far we can still go.


----------



## Illum (Sep 4, 2011)

CKOD said:


> guessing its not a diode laser eh? Any idea what sort of laser it is?


 
The long tube reminds me of a Helium-Neon laser...


----------



## coctailer (Sep 4, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> Amazing, does it still work? This was the pinnacle of laser technology at one time, how far we have come, and how far we can still go.


 
Ya, it still works.
It's a red beam. Other than that, I don't know anything about lasers.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 4, 2011)

That is an amazing piece, surely could be a centerpiece to any Surefire collection. Could have been in the first Rambo movie! 

Is that a registered receiver by any chance? Full auto I mean.


----------



## Harold_B (Sep 4, 2011)

Illum said:


> The long tube reminds me of a Helium-Neon laser... but who would want to have such a powerful IR module on their weapon?


 
Likely you are right that it is a He-Ne (red beam would be the tip off there) which is 632nM. Not an IR. One sure way to find out: pop it open! Even if all you can get open is the panel that covers the power supply that should be enough.


----------



## coctailer (Sep 4, 2011)

ampdude said:


> Is that a registered receiver by any chance? Full auto I mean.



No, it is a Nodak Spud semi auto receiver. They make a correct style receiver for Vietnam era rifle builds.

I collect the parts, and the Nodaks hold them together.


----------



## coctailer (Sep 4, 2011)

Harold_B said:


> Likely you are right that it is a He-Ne (red beam would be the tip off there) which is 632nM. Not an IR. One sure way to find out: pop it open! Even if all you can get open is the panel that covers the power supply that should be enough.


 
I can take more pics if you guys want to see certain things.
There is a label inside the battery door, and the warning label on the tube.


----------



## russthetoolman (Sep 5, 2011)

if its helium it uses higher voltage, I have one (Predator by API marketing) that uses two 9volts and its a military model with manual.
I'm in Vancouver too!
We have get togethers in Renton, Wa. trying to arrange one later this month around the 24th.


----------



## coctailer (Sep 5, 2011)

I had some free time, so I took a couple more pics.
It takes a 14.4v Ni-Cad battery.


----------



## Illum (Sep 5, 2011)

14.4V ni-cd? knowing He-Ne, theres gotta be a voltage multiplyer somewhere in that housing. Ni-cd at the time was possibly the only form of rechargeable chemistry known in existance, and be readily capable of stiff charge/discharge cycles at high currents. 

More clues may be found through the battery pack and the charger, got a model number for either two?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 6, 2011)

What is the wavelength, in nm, on this label:





Also, reminds me of this:
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news...ory-behind-the-45-long-slide-laser-siting.ars
Except that Surefire one just fits the weapon so much more nicely.

Edit: red and that old, 99% sure that's HeNe.


----------



## coctailer (Sep 6, 2011)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> What is the wavelength, in nm, on this label:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I cant tell. the label looks that blurry in real life

The charger is Model SC-870D
I don't see a model number on the batteries.


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice collector's item
The attachment made it looked like a electric toygun


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 9, 2011)

Just now saw this...Pure awesomeness!


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 9, 2011)

How bada$$ would this weapon have been in "The Terminator"? Arnie should of had this laser sighted M16 to complement his laser sighted 45ACP.


----------



## coctailer (Oct 23, 2011)

russthetoolman said:


> if its helium it uses higher voltage, I have one (Predator by API marketing) that uses two 9volts and its a military model with manual.
> I'm in Vancouver too!
> We have get togethers in Renton, Wa. trying to arrange one later this month around the 24th.



I wish I would have gone to this. I just noticed the thread about it on WAGuns.org.


----------



## coctailer (Nov 14, 2014)

3 year old update...
The dudes at AR15Sport.com took it it in to try to find more info.
http://shop.ar15sport.ihoststores.com/default_v3.aspx


----------



## FRITZHID (Nov 15, 2014)

That is a 3mW HE-NE. I repurposed one of these years ago for my science teacher. She got it from her husband but didn't know the electronics behind it. Stock battery was shot but I powered it from a 12v sla. I didn't know what it was from until now, tho yours is in much better shape. Nice to see it in it's natural place!


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Its the OG HellFire!


----------

